
Show HN: Start Your Next Product Without Code - attendos
https://lookmomnocode.com
======
gruffgirl16
It's really nice that you provide such a visible support email on your landing
page. Too many websites bury this and make it impossible to contact anyone for
help. Nice job.

~~~
attendos
Thanks. I think it's good to make your products how you would like them to use
yourself. Too many times looking for the support email or contact form myself.

